# Vifa TC9FD speaker build



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

I just bought 2 pairs of the Vifa TC9FD-05-16 3.5" Full Range Speakers (Buyout price of $8). I plan on putting them in a small sealed enclosure and using them for my computer speakers paired with an 8" sub I have. I was looking for some advice on enclosure dimensions. I not sure how to approach this with small speakers. Also, the speakers came with a 47uF cap for a 200hz high pass at 6db. should I leave this in or take it out. The specs in the website are below. 

Specifications: *Power handling: 
10 watts RMS/30 watts max 
*VCdia: 20 mm 
*Le: 1.04 mH 
*Impedance: 16 ohms 
*Re: 11.47 ohms 
*Frequency response: 87-15,000 Hz 
*Fs: 115 Hz 
*SPL: 83.3 dB 1W/1m 
*Vas: 0.05 cu. ft. 
*Qms: 3.45 
*Qes: 1.65 
*Qts: 1.12 
*Xmax: 2 mm


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

jazzscreamer said:


> I just bought 2 pairs of the Vifa TC9FD-05-16 3.5" Full Range Speakers (Buyout price of $8). I plan on putting them in a small sealed enclosure and using them for my computer speakers paired with an 8" sub I have. I was looking for some advice on enclosure dimensions. I not sure how to approach this with small speakers. Also, the speakers came with a 47uF cap for a 200hz high pass at 6db. should I leave this in or take it out. The specs in the website are below.
> 
> Specifications: *Power handling:
> 10 watts RMS/30 watts max
> ...


I'll need the BL before I can give you a model. Any chance you can get that? 
You won't get a lot of volume so I'd suggest you do at least 2 per speaker and ideally 4. They are designed for this with their 16 ohm impedance.


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

I've looked for the BL and could not find it. I even looked at the 8ohm version of this with no luck. Also, I will be putting 2 speakers per box for this build. It will give me a bit more volume and the correct ohm load for my receiver.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

jazzscreamer said:


> I've looked for the BL and could not find it. I even looked at the 8ohm version of this with no luck. Also, I will be putting 2 speakers per box for this build. It will give me a bit more volume and the correct ohm load for my receiver.


Contact CS at parts-express to see if they can get you the data sheet. I didn't find it on the typmphany website.


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

I contacted PE and they could not find the data sheet for these drivers (At least the BL).


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

Decided to put them in a .10cuft sealed enclosure. They are sound great for the $40 I spend on speaker and enclosure build. I already had some MDF, paint, grill cloth and press fit guides in the shop.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Not a bad speaker for your desktop, they look good!


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

very nice craftsmanship! they looked very good...


----------

